# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  progress payments on shed - standard versu legal?

## toooldforthis

getting some quotes for a colourbond shed/garage/workshop.
supply and erect.
I am responsible for siteworks. 
one quote in so far:
5% deposit
80% progress payment
15% final payment. 
it seems the progress payment is required once they have approval and start constructing frames etc.
in other words I have paid 85% before seeing delivery or any erection/construction on my site. 
what is the normal/standard payment structure for sheds etc.
what are they legally entitled to ask for? 
thanks in advance.

----------


## intertd6

Check with the dept of fair trading or similar in your state.
regards inter

----------


## toooldforthis

> Check with the dept of fair trading or similar in your state.
> regards inter

  yep. will do... will have to ring them, as I can't find anything on-line relating to sheds as opposed to houses (more stages). 
I can understand it from the shed builders point of view, and the guy I probably will go with seems to have a good rep, but have heard some horror stories, mainly where the owner is going to erect it - they pay in full on delivery only to find items/missing wrong on assembly. Getting them to erect it protects my 15% at least - which at best would cover the labour costs of erection.

----------


## Brian7886

> getting some quotes for a colourbond shed/garage/workshop.
> supply and erect.
> I am responsible for siteworks. 
> one quote in so far:
> 5% deposit
> 80% progress payment
> 15% final payment. 
> it seems the progress payment is required once they have approval and start constructing frames etc.
> in other words I have paid 85% before seeing delivery or any erection/construction on my site. 
> ...

  I think thats fair to be honest.  
I just ordered and put up my own 6 x 10.5 garage. 
Paid 50% up front, that secured me the shed, the engineering plans to submit to council etc. Paid the other 50% when the shed was ready to be sent up. 
So by the time the shed arrived at my place, i had paid the full amount. When it arrived it was missing 1 of the 3 roller doors (which was an extra). Having fully paid i did worry id get @@@@ed around, the new door was sent up without a problem a week later.  
1 particular reason a shed place for example would want 80% progress payment (before it arrives) is they have to obtain the sheds materials (or bring the kit up) for you. Imagine saying yeah ill get the shed, they order a certain colour or design or whatever, it shows up to them ready to bring to you, and you call and say, nah changed my mind, not gunna do a shed, or havent got the money. Not to mention you PAY for access to their engineering plans, these cost money, thats normal. If you were to not get a shed done by them, and obtained the engineering plans for nothing, you could employ ya builder mate to build that same shed, without mark up, and the shed place loses out

----------


## Brian7886

> yep. will do... will have to ring them, as I can't find anything on-line relating to sheds as opposed to houses (more stages). 
> I can understand it from the shed builders point of view, and the guy I probably will go with seems to have a good rep, but have heard some horror stories, mainly where the owner is going to erect it - they pay in full on delivery only to find items/missing wrong on assembly. Getting them to erect it protects my 15% at least - which at best would cover the labour costs of erection.

  
the 15% at the end protects not only your money, but the completion of the job. If you arent happy with something, say it leaks? Flashing not right? Gutter not enough fall? Door not rolling right? All these things you still have the ball in your court because you dont need to pay for that until you are satisfied

----------

